# Trade Change?



## Doom (14 Nov 2009)

Sorry guys, not sure if this is the right forum to be posting this in... but if you could move it to the appropriate one or point me in the right direction, please do. 

I  was curious, since Infantry was red flagged or last time i checked it was. How ever it is currently closed due to encumberment with in the trade. I've already successfully, completed BMQ. And am going to Meaford, in an hour.

Now I've injured my foot in the last few days at CFLRS and the other thing is i've decided i wanted to change trades to RMS Clerk. How easy is it to change trades with out VRing? 

Thanks again, and again please point me in the right direction if possible!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2009)

I will say with 99.999999% certainty, you will not be able to change trades, as you are not qualified in a trade yet.  Not to mention, there are qualifications and time in you must have before changing trades.  Now, they may be able to do a trade reassignment but that still may be iffy.  After all, you were recruited as infantry, according to the position numbers at the time.  What the trade now being closed has to do with it, I'm not sure.

No offense, but I will use you as an example for everyone else agonizing over their trade choices.  It's no small decision people, pick something you are going to like.  There are several aptitude tests on the internet that help you decide which field you would prefer to be employed in (and no, they're nothing like the CFAT).

downrightGuppy, go through your chain of command with a request.  Make sure you have damn good reasons for wanting to change trades and keep in mind, you may not get it.


----------



## CBAtt (14 Nov 2009)

Your lucky you got in as infantry. My and couple guys on here have to sit and wait till march april if that. My recruiter told me not even bring in a application till then. He straight up said go back to school and hang tight if I wanted infantry. You can come paint houses and go back to school for me and I will take your spot


----------



## meni0n (14 Nov 2009)

Since he's not qualified he can ask for a trade reclassification. Just shoot a memo up the chain, meet the BPSO and the process will be explained.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Nov 2009)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Since he's not qualified he can ask for a trade reclassification. Just shoot a memo up the chain, meet the BPSO and the process will be explained.



Correct. A Voluntary Occupational Reassignment (VOR) _may_ be permitted for those who are not yet qualfied in their respective trade. Try sending a memo up your chain. Until then, I suggest that you impress your battle school staff and show enthusiasm for solider skills. 

If you need any more information, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2009)

Pretty much what I said.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Now, they may be able to do a *trade reassignment* but that still may be iffy.
> 
> downrightGuppy, *go through your chain of command* with a request.


----------



## Doom (15 Nov 2009)

thanks for the info guys, Moe, dont get me wrong... At first infantry was what I wanted to do. Somewhere in Week 11 at CFLRS changed that, no it didn't but I want to possibly explore something else. I mean if they say no, I don't mind doing infantry, its just one of those things... that are hard to explain.

im also on pat so i havetime.


----------

